# Hawaii - Tsunami Aftermath - merged



## Calyn79 (Mar 11, 2011)

here is what a friend living on the Big Island sent me. He works at the Four Seasons.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91Wh0_yNJhc&feature=email

and his comments:
Lots of damage in Kona as you can see from this YouTube.  The resort beside where I work which is also owned by Dell is about 50% destroyed.  Will probably not reopen for a year, will probably have to bulldoze the whole place.  Our resort has lots of damage to the restaurants on the water.  Some waterfront rooms in pretty bad shape.  They are trying to get the guests out then will shut down for a week to try to clean up and make repairs.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 11, 2011)

I had seen the uTube video.  Hadn't heard about the damage to the Four Seasons. That is where we had my dd's 21st birthday dinner a couple of years ago.  So sad.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 11, 2011)

*Condo Status after Tsunami*

Alii Kai at Priceville--no damage

NaPali Kauai at Princeville--no damage

Maui Schooner at Kihei--no damage

Point at Poipu at Koloa--no damage

Still haven't heard from my Ohana from Hanalei--worried.


Sterling


----------



## Kona Lovers (Mar 11, 2011)

Hope they're ok.

I checked this afternoon on our resorts over there, and there was no damage to either, which we're thankful for, and more important, the workers and their families at both were all ok.

Of course this all pales compared to what happened in Japan.  It just shows one how closely tied we all are on this earth.


----------



## KauaiMark (Mar 12, 2011)

*Marriott Kauai Beach Club - no damage...*

"...They stayed at the mall for about five hours, until the alert was lifted and then returned to their hotel, the Marriott Kalapaki Beach Club in Kauai, where the worst that had happened was employees were slowed getting to work because of roadblocks."

Read more: http://www.thenewstribune.com/2011/...ctor-evacuated-from-hawaii.html#ixzz1GPFtZUfu


----------



## Carol C (Mar 12, 2011)

I love Kona and the BI, second to Kauai in my book. I'm hoping they have the resources to recover soon. Thanks for sharing that link.


----------



## Poobah (Mar 12, 2011)

*Hawaii - Tsunami Threads - merged*

Nothing like an exciting vacation!  We are at the Point at Po’ipu which is in the Tsunami Inundation Zone. When the Tsunami Warning was issued we had to evacuate; no choice  We had plenty of time: the warning was issued about 9:30 and the Tsunami wasn't due at 3AM. We threw some things together (pillows, blankets, valuables, etc) and moved to the Kaua’i Christian Fellowship Church on the Koloa Bypass Road.

Other evac sites options were the Community College and the Ball Fields in Koloa Town.

The church's hospitality was great. They provided coffee, water, pop, cookies, and (most important) bathrooms . They showed movies on the big screens in the sanctuary and eventually the live news feed so we could see what was going on. Many people slept on the chairs in the sanctuary and others in their cars.  They opened up their wireless so we had on-line access. I stayed up all night just to stay on top of the action. Nancy slept in the car.

The church had some fouton-like pads and those were given to the folks with smaller children and they went off to a more quiet part of the church. The kids fared well!

In the morning they served pancakes, sausages, and beverages. Not too shabby! We got the all clear about 7:30AM. 

On Kaua’i the tsunami was almost a non-event. There was maybe a 3’ swell over the docks, but that was about it. As has been posted, the bigger swells were on Maui and the Big Island. One of the frustrations was because there is no TV station on Kaua’i all of the news feed was from Honolulu and that was their focus. There was precious little on what was going on with the other islands, including Kaua'i. An occasional call in, but no real live video. Also the church had satellite TV and the signal was constantly freezing up and that didn’t help.:annoyed: 

The following day at the Point was laid back, to say the least. No one was going anywhere because they wanted no one on the beaches, let alone in the water. You couldn’t find a lounge by the Adult Spa or the pool.  It was recovery day.:zzz: 

Slept real well last night. 

Needless to say, when we get back we will be sending the church a big "Thank You!" and a check to help with their youth minstries.

Nothing like the spirit of Aloha and Ohana!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the report, Paul.  

That's a church that we occasionally visit when we are staying at Po'ipu.  One of our boys did a Habitat for Humanity project with that congregation when they were just getting started, and were located in Kalaheo.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 12, 2011)

*Report w/photos in Honolulu's paper*

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/..._Maui_there_are_some_reports_of_flooding.html


----------



## KauaiMark (Mar 12, 2011)

*Kaua’i Christian Fellowship Church*

We attend their Sunday service when we're there on vacation. We usually spend the rest of the day at Po'ipu beach.

Not surprised by the open, friendly, accommodating reception during the evacuation. They seem to be that kind of organization.  

...Mark




Poobah said:


> Nothing like an exciting vacation!  We are at the Point at Po’ipu which is in the Tsunami Inundation Zone. When the Tsunami Warning was issued we had to evacuate; no choice  We had plenty of time: the warning was issued about 9:30 and the Tsunami wasn't due at 3AM. We threw some things together (pillows, blankets, valuables, etc) and moved to the Kaua’i Christian Fellowship Church on the Koloa Bypass Road.
> 
> Other evac sites options were the Community College and the Ball Fields in Koloa Town.
> 
> Paul


----------



## riverdees05 (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone know the status of Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort and Sea Mountain with VI on the Big Island?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 12, 2011)

Try calling the resorts front desk--that is what I did with the resorts we own.  Lines weren' tied up with emergency traffic when I called.

Sterling


----------



## linsj (Mar 12, 2011)

KauaiMark said:


> We attend their Sunday service when we're there on vacation. We usually spend the rest of the day at Po'ipu beach.
> 
> Not surprised by the open, friendly, accommodating reception during the evacuation. They seem to be that kind of organization.
> 
> ...Mark



I do too! Great group of people.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 12, 2011)

riverdees05 said:


> Anyone know the status of Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort and Sea Mountain with VI on the Big Island?



Sea Mountain is pretty far up the hill from the water.  I'd be surprised if anything happened there.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 12, 2011)

I know it may after-the-fact, but I called Kauai Beach Villas today and asked if they had any damage from the tsunami.  The office staff I spoke to (Brendan) said they'd had no damage, and everything was just fine.

Dave


----------



## jacknsara (Mar 12, 2011)

Aloha Dave,
Thanks for calling & posting.  I sent a message to their website suggesting they post something about the condition of KBV.  
I'll be pleasantly surprised it they do.
Jack


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 12, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> I know it may after-the-fact, but I called Kauai Beach Villas today and asked if they had any damage from the tsunami.  The office staff I spoke to (Brendan) said they'd had no damage, and everything was just fine.
> 
> Dave



Dave - did they say how high up the water came in front of the ocean front units?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 12, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Dave - did they say how high up the water came in front of the ocean front units?



Actually, I didn't think to ask.    But no, he didn't say anything.

Dave


----------



## mas (Mar 13, 2011)

We drove by the Wyndham in Kailua-Kona today (3/12) and saw no evidence of damage.


----------



## hotcoffee (Mar 14, 2011)

I saw the article today on the CBS News website today about the Four Seasons Hualalai hotel and Kona Village Resort on the Big Island temporarily closing due to water damage from the tsunamis.  The Four Seasons will supposedly be closed about a week.  No estimate was given for the Kona Village to reopen.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Mar 15, 2011)

*Radiation*

Any thoughts in the radiation exposure danger in Hawaii if things get worse in Japan?


----------



## jmatias (Mar 15, 2011)

Jim Bryan said:


> Any thoughts in the radiation exposure danger in Hawaii if things get worse in Japan?



www.staradvertiser.com  article states threat to hawaii is low.  We are hoping it stays that way!

Jen


----------



## siesta (Mar 16, 2011)

"Tsunami caused tens of millions of dollars in damage in Hawaii"

http://www.cnn.com/2011/US/03/15/hawaii.tsunami.damage/index.html?iref=NS1


----------



## PClapham (Apr 10, 2011)

*How about the Kona Coast?*

Does anyone know if this property was damaged?

Thanks
Anita


----------



## dreamin (Apr 10, 2011)

We stayed at the Kona Coast from March 19-26th.  No damage at all from the tsunami.  It's a beautiful resort and we enjoyed our stay very much.


----------

